# Also Sprach Zarathustra recordings



## adriesba

I love this piece! What recordings of it do you like?


----------



## flamencosketches

I love it too. I only have the Reiner/Chicago, which is really great. Highly recommended. But I do want to hear more. I like what I've heard of Karajan/Berlin from the '70s.


----------



## Josquin13

Here are my top five recordings of Also Sprake Zarathustra, listed in no particular order, although I do prefer the Staatskapelle Dresden in the music of Strauss to any other orchestra. This was Strauss's orchestra after all, and they have a long, rich tradition of playing his music:

--Rudolf Kempe, Staatskapelle Dresden, EMI
--Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden, Denon--in great digital sound.
--Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, RCA--a conductor that spent his early years in Dresden.
--Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, Philips--a conductor that sounds like he's actually read the book.
--Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra--I like the way the old Philadelphia orchestra plays this music, too. Although I might prefer the orchestra's later recording under Wolfgang Sawallisch, who was something of a Strauss expert, but I've not sat down and ever compared the two.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.talkclassical.com/24537...hustra.html?highlight=Also+Sprach+Zarathustra
You must read this.:lol:
Also related:
https://www.talkclassical.com/7822-...sprach.html?highlight=Also+Sprach+Zarathustra


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> https://www.talkclassical.com/24537...hustra.html?highlight=Also+Sprach+Zarathustra
> You must read this.:lol:
> Also related:
> https://www.talkclassical.com/7822-...sprach.html?highlight=Also+Sprach+Zarathustra


I saw those. That first one is rather funny.


----------



## Merl

There's so many recordings of this work. Without trying to sound like a Karajan fanboy it's hard to get past his 1973 account but Reiner, Kempe and, much more recently, Nelsons have the measure of the work and nailed it too. I know some like Sinopoli's vision but it's a bit drawn out for me. It's not an easy piece to get right and lots of decent conductors have failed (Jarvi, Dudamel, Solti, Maazel - but you may love their versions) so have a good listen before settling on a version. I just did a search on Spotify just to see what came up. The permutations are endless. Lol


----------



## david johnson

Reiner/CSO and Ormandy/Philly EMI digital


----------



## DavidA

Karajan made two recordings one with the VPO produced by Culshaw and a later one with BPO

The Decca one was made when there was hardly any interest in the piece and then of course Kubrick used it in 2001 and it became a best seller for the opening. Interesting Culshaw says the guy who negotiated the film rights for Decca did so on the condition their recording wouldn't be mentioned in the credits. He apparently thought it was a piece of British tact. When Karajan heard about it he was furious and threatened to sue Decca for lost sales!


----------



## Heck148

Reiner/CSO recorded it twice - '54 and '62...the earlier one is excellent, but the '62 is absolutely stellar, top level spectacular...I agree with one of my former teachers that ReinerASZ II (the green cover LP) is one of the greatest orchestra recordings of anything, ever produced. This recording has been remastered and presented in various versions over the years...for me, the best one is the RCA "Papillon Collection"...this one offers the best sound - the sheen and clarity of the strings, the sparkling color of the wws, the brilliance of the brass are preserved. 
Solti/CSO is a great version also...the orchestra certainly knows the piece...they recorded it with Frederick Stock back in early 40s, iirc.


----------



## flamencosketches

Heck148 said:


> Reiner/CSO recorded it twice - '54 and '62...the earlier one is excellent, but the '62 is absolutely stellar, top level spectacular...I agree with one of my former teachers that ReinerASZ II (the green cover LP) is one of the greatest orchestra recordings of anything, ever produced. This recording has been remastered and presented in various versions over the years...for me, the best one is the RCA "Papillon Collection"...this one offers the best sound - the sheen and clarity of the strings, the sparkling color of the wws, the brilliance of the brass are preserved.
> Solti/CSO is a great version also...the orchestra certainly knows the piece...they recorded it with Frederick Stock back in early 40s, iirc.


I didn't know that. Here I was thinking I had the 1954, but if it is that old, the sound is phenomenal despite its age. This is the one I have:


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't know that. Here I was thinking I had the 1954, but if it is that old, the sound is phenomenal despite its age. This is the one I have:


High on my list also, like Karajan on Decca

.


----------



## Heck148

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't know that. Here I was thinking I had the 1954, but if it is that old, the sound is phenomenal despite its age. This is the one I have:


That's the '54 one...it is excellent, but '62 is better...much better recorded sound...a real knockout...harder to find at present, but still available, I think...

this is the '62 version, listed at Arkiv:

Strauss: Burleske, Also sprach Zarathustra / ReinerStrauss: Burleske, Also sprach Zarathustra / Reiner
Label: Rca Catalog: 68638 Release Date: 08/02/2011 Number of Discs: 1
Composer: Richard Strauss
Performer: Byron Janis
Conductor: Fritz Reiner
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

This might be it also - this is the program for the Papillon disc [Arkiv listing did not specify recording date]:

Strauss: Four Last Songs; Die Frau ohne Schatten, Also Sprach ZarathustraStrauss: Four Last Songs; Die Frau ohne Schatten, Also Sprach Zarathustra
Label: Sony Catalog: 88697712872 Release Date: 09/11/2015 Number of Discs: 1
Composer: Richard Strauss
Performer: Leontyne Price
Conductor: Fritz Reiner, Erich Leinsdorf
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## jegreenwood

I still say Kubrick should have used this version. :devil:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portsmouth_Sinfonia


----------



## Knorf

Karajan is supreme in _Also sprach Zarathustra_, particularly the Berliner recording from the 70s.

The other recordings that I think are nearly in the same league are Kempe with Dresden and Steinberg with Boston. The latter is woefully underrated.

Reiner makes some impressive noises, but I don't think understood the piece as deeply as Karajan, Kempe, and Steinberg.

ETA: this is also one of my favorite pieces, by Strauss or anyone, and as with _Ein Heldenleben_ I did a long, deep search among existing recordings to find the best, the one that got the philosophical measure of the piece in the deepest way and provided a superb orchestral performance as well as top-notch sound.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Knorf said:


> Karajan is supreme in _Also sprach Zarathustra_, particularly the Berliner recording from the 70s.
> 
> The other recordings that I think are nearly in the same league are Kempe with Dresden and Steinberg with Boston. The latter is woefully underrated.
> 
> Reiner makes some impressive noises, but I don't think understood the piece as deeply as Karajan, Kempe, and Steinberg.
> 
> ETA: this is also one of my favorite pieces, by Strauss or anyone, and as with _Ein Heldenleben_ I did a long, deep search among existing recordings to find the best, the one that got the philosophical measure of the piece in the deepest way and provided a superb orchestral performance as well as top-notch sound.


Another vote for Steinberg alongside the more obvious candidates (Karajan, Kempe, Reiner)


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> Karajan is supreme in _Also sprach Zarathustra_, particularly the Berliner recording from the 70s.
> 
> The other recordings that I think are nearly in the same league are Kempe with Dresden and Steinberg with Boston. The latter is woefully underrated.
> 
> Reiner makes some impressive noises, but I don't think understood the piece as deeply as Karajan, Kempe, and Steinberg.
> 
> ETA: this is also one of my favorite pieces, by Strauss or anyone, and as with _Ein Heldenleben_ I did a long, deep search among existing recordings to find the best, the one that got the philosophical measure of the piece in the deepest way and provided a superb orchestral performance as well as top-notch sound.


Stupid question, but what do you mean by ETA?

Them's fighting words about Reiner! But I suppose I should spend more time with the Karajan and see if I can't see where you're coming from.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I have the '54 Reiner and love it. I also have the Karajan with Berlin on DG, but can't remember the last time I listened to it.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> Stupid question, but what do you mean by ETA?
> 
> Them's fighting words about Reiner! But I suppose I should spend more time with the Karajan and see if I can't see where you're coming from.


ETA means "edited to add." I know, a lot of people like the Reiner, and it is impressive in many ways, but for me, much more superficially so than Karajan, Kempe, Steinberg. The pacing is sometimes all wrong, the emPHAsis often on the wrong sylLABle. In the end, for me, Reiner is less compelling, dramatic, and expressively rich than the others I mention. More sound and fury than substance, if you will, although that is overstating things. It doesn't suck by any means.

But I'm not much of a fan of Reiner in general, except for a few things, like his Bartók Concerto for Orchestra, but even then I have other clear favorites.


----------



## Heck148

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I have the '54 Reiner and love it. I also have the Karajan with Berlin on DG, but can't remember the last time I listened to it.


If you like the '54 Reiner, then you'll likely love the '62 even more...splendidly recorded, with great dynamic range...the quiet passages are very clear, wonderful detail - esp all the low instrument, bass choir sections -bassoons, contrabassoon, tubas, basses, celli, so excellent...the loud stuff is electrifying...huge sweeps of sound , thundering climaxes...as I said before, one of my former teachers, a prominent figure, claimed the '62 Reiner was one of the best orchestra recordings of anything ever made...he has a point...Kempe is ok, Steinberg I don't know. I steered clear of Boston in the post-leinsdorf period...rough time for the BSO.
Karajan ok, but too contained, controlled, buttoned down for me...


----------



## Knorf

Another recording worth mentioning is Ormandy/Philadelphia. It's the recording I "grew up with" and still think highly of. It doesn't pack the punch of Karajan ("buttoned down"....HAH!!!), but it is very good.


----------



## mbhaub

jegreenwood said:


> I still say Kubrick should have used this version. :devil:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portsmouth_Sinfonia


Thanks for posting that! I haven't had a laugh that good in quite a while. Sadly, it reminds me of the aged trumpet section of an orchestra I play with from time to time...


----------



## adriesba

Heck148 said:


> Reiner/CSO recorded it twice - '54 and '62...the earlier one is excellent, but the '62 is absolutely stellar, top level spectacular...I agree with one of my former teachers that ReinerASZ II (the green cover LP) is one of the greatest orchestra recordings of anything, ever produced. This recording has been remastered and presented in various versions over the years...for me, the best one is the RCA "Papillon Collection"...this one offers the best sound - the sheen and clarity of the strings, the sparkling color of the wws, the brilliance of the brass are preserved.
> Solti/CSO is a great version also...the orchestra certainly knows the piece...they recorded it with Frederick Stock back in early 40s, iirc.


I'm glad you mentioned the Solti recording!

View attachment 134684


The Solti one is currently my favorite! It's very intense! I even like it better than this Karajan recording:

View attachment 134685


Now I know there are a lot of notable recordings I haven't listened to, but the competition for my favorite looks tough if I like the Solti better than the one Karajan I mentioned. I still want to here Karajan's other recordings (exactly how many are there?). For me that Karajan one was just too subtle and subdued for my taste (I think that's what Heck148 means perhaps), but I want to try more as I've listening to the Solti alone for quite a while.

I'll continue to post as I listen to more.


----------



## Knorf

Karajan's _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ is not subdued. Saying so is bizarre. Among other things, it has surely the most exuberant, impassioned "Tanzlied" ever recorded. That being the climax of the piece, Karajan doesn't undermine it by over-driving other sections, especially the introduction, as commonly occurs in lesser interpretations. But the lesser climaxes are hardly "subdued" in any meaningful definition of that word.

ETA: and yes I've heard Reiner '62. I do not agree with Heck148's teacher. Having said so, of course that is a fine performance.


----------



## adriesba

Knorf said:


> Karajan's _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ is not subdued. Saying so is bizarre. Among other things, it has surely the most exuberant, impassioned "Tanzlied" ever recorded. That being the climax of the piece, Karajan doesn't undermine it by over-driving other sections, especially the introduction, as commonly occurs in lesser interpretations. But the lesser climaxes are hardly "subdued" in any meaningful definition of that word.
> 
> ETA: and yes I've heard Reiner '62. I do not agree with Heck148's teacher. Having said so, of course that is a fine performance.


I probably could have worded what I said better, but I do not mean that Karajan's performance lacks passion. It's just that to me, in comparison to the Solti recording, Karajan's recording just seems too subdued for my own taste.


----------



## Knorf

For what it's worth, my own opinions about _Also sprach Zarathustra_ are not far from this superb and enlightening essay from Philip Clark, who's listened to even more recordings of this than I have.
https://www.gramophone.co.uk/features/article/strauss-s-also-sprach-zarathustra-which-recording-is-best

To be clear, my opinions about the best recordings and what makes them so were developed long before I read that article. Among other small differences, I like the Karajan digital remake and Kempe better than he does, as well as Blomstedt/SFSO, and saying little about Ormandy seems like an oversight.

"...but an _Also sprach Zarathustra_ that forgets the Nietzsche part of the equation is doomed."

I concur.

(By the way, I have not yet heard Andris Nelsons's recording mentioned in that article.)


----------



## flamencosketches

Well I ordered the Karajan/Berlin, the one with the eclipse cover. Better be good with all the lofty praise it's been receiving here  Will also be good to add Don Juan & Till Eulenspiegel to my library, works that I'm all but totally unfamiliar with.


----------



## Knorf

My favorite _Till Eulenspiegel_ is probably Szell/Cleveland. Karajan's is very good, though, of course. Szell just really nailed that one.

There are more excellent recordings of _Don Juan_ than you can shake a stick at, but I do think Karajan's is one of the best. Gripping and sensual.


----------



## Joe B

flamencosketches said:


> Well I ordered the Karajan/Berlin, the one with the eclipse cover. Better be good with all the lofty praise it's been receiving here  Will also be good to add *Don Juan & Till Eulenspiegel *to my library, works that I'm all but totally unfamiliar with.


They actually are my favorite works of his. Do acquire them. I think you'll enjoy them immensely.

edit: I should also have added Ein Heldenleben


----------



## flamencosketches

Joe B said:


> They actually are my favorite works of his. Do acquire them. I think you'll enjoy them immensely.
> 
> edit: I should also have added Ein Heldenleben


Excited to spend time with them then. Heldenleben is good, I have the Reiner recording, but I ought to spend more time with it.


----------



## Heck148

adriesba said:


> I probably could have worded what I said better, but I do not mean that Karajan's performance lacks passion. It's just that to me, in comparison to the Solti recording, Karajan's recording just seems too subdued for my own taste.


I think you worded it quite well...I hear it pretty much the same...that Solti is a real rouser...I prefer ReinerII slightly, it's a bit more expansive, more broadly paced in some sections...both great efforts, tho.


----------



## adriesba

What is the album art for the later Reiner recording? I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## adriesba

Ah, I found the vinyls. This seems to be the only CD release readily available:

https://www.amazon.com/Strauss-Also...+strauss+reiner&qid=1587971725&s=music&sr=1-6

Also found it on YouTube:


----------



## Merl

Just been listening to the remastered Steinberg with his Planets. Both sound much better than their previous release. Very nice.


----------



## DavidA

Sonic Boom!

















Can't say I particularly like this piece past the beginning!


----------



## Bourdon

*Sonic Boom Boom *


----------



## Heck148

adriesba said:


> Ah, I found the vinyls. This seems to be the only CD release readily available:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Strauss-Also...+strauss+reiner&qid=1587971725&s=music&sr=1-6
> 
> Also found it on YouTube:


Get the "Papillon Collection" version (top one)...that's the best sounding one, ime....there's a Japanese remastering that was ok, but the Papillon is better.


----------



## Heck148

Bourdon said:


> *Sonic Boom Boom *


Oh, I forgot about that one!! I've got it on cassette somewhere, iirc...excellent sound - London/Decca did some intense knob-twiddling on those 60s LAPO recordings....but they do sound impressive!! Mehta is an excellent conductor of R. Strauss...


----------



## Bourdon

Heck148 said:


> Oh, I forgot about that one!! I've got it on cassette somewhere, iirc...excellent sound - London/Decca did some intense knob-twiddling on those 60s LAPO recordings....but they do sound impressive!! Mehta is an excellent conductor of R. Strauss...


It is indeed an impressive recording,often used in hifi-shops to impress the client and it did.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I did a little micro-comparison today with three _Zarathustra_ recordings - Reiner '62, Karajan '73, and Kempe. I didn't listen straight through any of them, but I realized that I actually like this work a lot. There's something so unabashedly fun about Strauss's music, like he's having the time of his life every time he composes, that makes it darned near impossible for me to dislike. The lyrical theme on the strings about 3 minutes into the piece is absolutely heavenly. Anyway, I'm inclined to agree that the orchestral wizardry in the Reiner is pretty unbelievable, and the sound quality is remarkable. But it's a little bit too loud and in-your-face for me - he treats it like a pure showpiece, which is the impression I often get with Reiner. Still an extremely impressive recording. Compared to Reiner, Karajan is indeed a bit safer but I do think he understands the structure a bit better, has a bit more of the Viennese lightness that is required in this music, and his creamy strings deliver the goods as always. Kempe has the signature Dresden sound going for him, and he turns in some very idiomatic music-making that seems closest to the sound the composer would have heard back in the day. It is true that a good interpreter should not place too much emphasis on the intro, but I still want it to blow my hair back (Karajan actually has the best timpanist for this part - he whacks those drums like he wants to take vengeance on them). I still think it's hard to argue with Karajan's authority in this music. If I have any reservations about him in general it's not the "slickness" or "sheen" or whatever you wanna call it, it's the metronomic consistency of rhythm and structure. Everything unfolds naturally, but I feel like he's afraid to add emotional inflections and just lets his players go through the motions without really imprinting an interpretive personality.


----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I did a little micro-comparison today with three _Zarathustra_ recordings - Reiner '62, Karajan '73, and Kempe. I didn't listen straight through any of them, but I realized that I actually like this work a lot. There's something so unabashedly fun about Strauss's music, like he's having the time of his life every time he composes, that makes it darned near impossible for me to dislike. The lyrical theme on the strings about 3 minutes into the piece is absolutely heavenly. Anyway, I'm inclined to agree that the orchestral wizardry in the Reiner is pretty unbelievable, and the sound quality is remarkable. But it's a little bit too loud and in-your-face for me - he treats it like a pure showpiece, which is the impression I often get with Reiner. Still an extremely impressive recording. Compared to Reiner, Karajan is indeed a bit safer but I do think he understands the structure a bit better, has a bit more of the Viennese lightness that is required in this music, and his creamy strings deliver the goods as always. Kempe has the signature Dresden sound going for him, and he turns in some very idiomatic music-making that seems closest to the sound the composer would have heard back in the day. It is true that a good interpreter should not place too much emphasis on the intro, but I still want it to blow my hair back (Karajan actually has the best timpanist for this part - he whacks those drums like he wants to take vengeance on them). I still think it's hard to argue with Karajan's authority in this music. If I have any reservations about him in general it's not the "slickness" or "sheen" or whatever you wanna call it, it's the metronomic consistency of rhythm and structure. Everything unfolds naturally, but I feel like he's afraid to add emotional inflections and just lets his players go through the motions without really imprinting an interpretive personality.


I feel a similar way about the Karajan recording, though I don't think it's a bad one.


----------



## adriesba

Is this the 1962 Reiner recording? (at 29:00)
The description says it is anyway. The word "remake" seems like an odd way to describe a performance.


----------



## Heck148

adriesba said:


> Is this the 1962 Reiner recording? (at 29:00)
> The description says it is anyway. The word "remake" seems like an odd way to describe a performance.


I think so - Arkiv Records shows 2 versions available - the "Papillon Collection" [the best re-mastering] and the one pictured above...I don't know about the sound on the pictured one...
wonderful Suite of Rosenkavalier Waltzes....shorter than some other versions, but so excellent...


----------



## starthrower

Knorf said:


> Karajan is supreme in _Also sprach Zarathustra_, particularly the Berliner recording from the 70s.


I bought a CD copy last year. It sounded like crud when I turned up the volume.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I bought a CD copy last year. It sounded like crud when I turned up the volume.


Yeah? I just got that CD a few days ago and I thought it sounded good with high volume, albeit through headphones.


----------



## Knorf

flamencosketches said:


> Yeah? I just got that CD a few days ago and I thought it sounded good with high volume, albeit through headphones.


I can confirm it sounds great at high volume through my excellent home hifi system as well.

ETA: to be fair, I usually play it in the Blu-ray Audio disc version, concerning which none of Karajan's analogue Strauss recordings on Deutsche Grammophon have ever sounded better in any other format.

But the CD sounds very good. No idea what starthrower is on about.


----------



## starthrower

I don't have a millionaire's audio system but I don't have junk either. But that DG disc sounded a bit crude to my ears. I'll give it another spin at mid volume. All my other Strauss tone poems are in the Klemperer 5 disc box with the Wagner overtures.


----------



## Simplicissimus

I just received the CD pictured below in the mail today and I've been listening to it, then I noticed this thread. My only recording of Also Sprach Zarathustra has for years been Reiner/CSO 1954, which I've always considered more than adequate in every respect. (As noted by others, this is a Living Stereo recording and it sounds excellent on my system). This Sawallisch/Philadelphia 1996 recording on Warner Classics sounds terrific and I think I even prefer it to Reiner, though I might be experiencing a newness/excitement effect. There is also probably a comfort factor in my reaction to Sawallisch's interpretation of Also Sprach because he is the only interpreter of Strauss's operas (the ones I know being Die Frau ohne Shatten, Intermezzo, and Arabella) and the Lieder that I know well at all. I hear the Karajan, Kempe, and other recordings occasionally on the radio, and I think they're excellent as well. In fact, I don't know a recording of this work that I think is poor. One I can't think I've heard, but which I'm very curious about, is Mehta/LA Phil. I remember hearing Mehta/LA Phil perform this work in around 1977 when I lived in LA and used to go to concerts at the Dorothy Chandler Pavilion.


----------



## Knorf

I could point you to some ****** ones, if you want me to.


----------



## perdido34

adriesba said:


> Is this the 1962 Reiner recording? (at 29:00)
> The description says it is anyway. The word "remake" seems like an odd way to describe a performance.


This is definitely the 1962 Reiner. It's easy to recognize the 1954 version because after the "2001" opening, the solo organ is terribly flat! Not the case in the 1962 recording.


----------



## Knorf

A recording of _Also sprach Zarathustra_, previously unknown to me, has come to my attention. Also on the disc: _Don Juan_, and _Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche_, with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras. I found this CD in my wife's collection. (We've been far too lazy to integrate our collections.) It's a recording I've never heard of or read reviews of, but it intrigued me.

I've listened to all of the disc a couple times now. Why has this album escaped all mention? It's flippin' _outstanding_! Top-shelf playing, conducting, and recording quality. Don't let the fact that this one has slipped between the cracks cause you to write it off! It's really excellent.


----------



## flamencosketches

I want to put in a good word for Ormandy/Philadelphia on Columbia/Sony. I just picked up a copy at the used record shop near me on a whim (really wanted it for Don Quixote, which was absent from my collection) & I am very pleasantly surprised. Perhaps the "novelty factor" has something to do with it but I'm enjoying it more than my other recordings currently, Karajan/Berlin & Reiner/Chicago I. I think his strings-heavy Philadelphia sound is amazing in Strauss.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

perdido34 said:


> This is definitely the 1962 Reiner. It's easy to recognize the 1954 version because after the "2001" opening, the solo organ is terribly flat! Not the case in the 1962 recording.


Well, everyone who has taken advantage of the Reiner bargain box can have fun comparing them. I must admit that I hadn't realised there was a remake until I read this thread!


----------



## Itullian

My favorite is Haitink on Philips.


----------



## CC301233

adriesba said:


> I love this piece! What recordings of it do you like?


I'm a Herbert Von Karajan, man, m'self..... And I believe it was the one used in the film, 2001 A Space Oddesy.


----------



## Itullian

i^^^^^^^ have looked and looked and never heard the version that was used in the movie and on the original record album. No matter what they say, its never the same one.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Itullian said:


> i^^^^^^^ have looked and looked and never heard the version that was used in the movie and on the original record album. No matter what they say, its never the same one.


It's Karajan's Decca recording


----------



## regnaDkciN

DavidA said:


> Karajan made two recordings one with the VPO produced by Culshaw and a later one with BPO
> 
> The Decca one was made when there was hardly any interest in the piece and then of course Kubrick used it in 2001 and it became a best seller for the opening. Interesting Culshaw says the guy who negotiated the film rights for Decca did so on the condition their recording wouldn't be mentioned in the credits. He apparently thought it was a piece of British tact. When Karajan heard about it he was furious and threatened to sue Decca for lost sales!


It probably didn't improve his mood any when DG (which was, of course, his primary record company at that time) proceeded to slap a mini-_2001_ movie poster sticker on their Böhm/BPO recording, undoubtedly leading many (including my teenage self) to purchase that version, because "it's the one from the movie!" :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Mathias Broucek said:


> It's Karajan's Decca recording


I've heard it. i don't think so.


----------



## adriesba

Itullian said:


> I've heard it. i don't think so.


I've always heard it was Karajan's Decca recording as well. Does it sound different or something?


----------



## Itullian

adriesba said:


> I've always heard it was Karajan's Decca recording as well. Does it sound different or something?


It does to me and i had the original record album.


----------



## adriesba

Itullian said:


> It does to me and i had the original record album.


Just compared them. They sound the same to me. Perhaps the vinyl pressing does not have the same sound quality as whatever they used for the film.


----------



## brunumb

From wikipedia ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001:_A_Space_Odyssey_(soundtrack) ):

"Citing John Culshaw's autobiography Putting the Record Straight,[30] the Internet Movie Database explains

The end music credits do not list a conductor and orchestra for "Also Sprach Zarathustra." Stanley Kubrick wanted the Herbert von Karajan / Vienna Philharmonic version on English Decca for the film's soundtrack, but Decca executives did not want their recording "cheapened" by association with the movie, and so gave permission on the condition that the conductor and orchestra were not named. After the movie's successful release, Decca tried to rectify its blunder by re-releasing the recording with an "As Heard in 2001" flag printed on the album cover. John Culshaw recounts the incident in "Putting the Record Straight" (1981)... In the meantime, MGM released the "official soundtrack" L.P. with Karl Böhm's Berlin Philharmonic "Also Sprach Zarathustra"[31] discreetly substituting for von Karajan's version."


----------



## starthrower

Knorf said:


> Karajan is supreme in _Also sprach Zarathustra_, particularly the Berliner recording from the 70s.
> 
> The other recordings that I think are nearly in the same league are Kempe with Dresden and Steinberg with Boston. The latter is woefully underrated.


I was just comparing the iconic intro by Karajan and Kempe and Herbie sounds right to my ears. Kempe is a little off on the bah-bah phrase so it doesn't feel right.


----------



## starthrower

I decided to order the Kempe box from Amazon. I couldn't pass it up for the low price. It'll give me a number of other works I don't have by Klemperer and Karajan.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I decided to order the Kempe box from Amazon. I couldn't pass it up for the low price. It'll give me a number of other works I don't have by Klemperer and Karajan.


Great set!!!!!!!!


----------



## starthrower

I'm not sure why Amazon is re-releasing the Kempe set on Friday? It's been out since last year.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I'm not sure why Amazon is re-releasing the Kempe set on Friday? It's been out since last year.


Right, I wondered the same thing. Maybe this is an "official US release" or some such. There was a while that it wasn't easy to get on Amazon while Euro-based vendors like Presto and JPC both had it.


----------

